# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Ervaringen met cognitieve gedragstherapie gevraagd

## Tess71

Hallo allemaal,

Ik ben heel erg benieuwd of er mensen zijn die ervaring hebben met cognitieve gedragstherapie.
Zelf begin ik in september met een groepstherapie, ik ga deze therapie volgen voor mijn angstklachten.

Zijn er mensen die zowel individuele of groepstherapie ervaringen hebben, ik hoor het graag van je :Smile: 

groetjes,
Tess

----------


## romario

Hallo, ik heb verschillende malen cognitieve therapie gehad bij de ggz ook voor een angststoornis maar helaas rendement 0, maar we zijn allemaal anders, hopende dat het bij jouw aanslaat, succes en sterkte.

bert

----------


## Tess71

Hoi Bert,

Bedankt voor je reactie, heb jij groeps of individuele therapie gehad?
En kan je in het kort beschrijven hoe dat in zijn werk gaat?
Nog een vraagje, slik je medicijnen?

Jammer dat het bij jou niet heeft gewerkt, heb je wel een alternatief gevonden?

Fijn weekend.
Tess

----------


## romario

Hoi Tess,

Ik heb individuele therapie gehad, ging heel veel over stellingen, zijn het gedachtes of feiten, maar bij mij kan ik in het geval dat het echt moet ,niet toepassen,.Ik slik nu alweer 5 jaar lexapro 10 mg, deze worden verhoogd en ik slik nu tydelijk alprazolam(angstremmer) en begonnen met hypnotherapie, maar daar kan ik nog geen duidelijkheid over geven, dus ben eigenlijk verschrikkelijk aan het modderen, het is goed om andermans verhalen te lezen,maar ga niet denken , dat helpt bij mij wel of niet, je moet het zelf ondervinden. Veel succes

bert

----------


## Tess71

Hoi Bert,

Dat doe ik zeker niet, elk mens reageert anders op therapie of medicatie ik ben gewoon benieuwd naar jou persoonlijke ervaring.
Heb zelf al wat therapieën uit geprobeerd, maar nog niets gevonden waar ik echt baat bij heb gehad!

Hopelijk helpt de Hypnotherapie bij jou, jij ook heel veel sterkte!
En ik lees ongetwijfeld je ervaring hoe je daar op gaat reageren!

Groetjes,
Tess

----------


## romario

Hoi Tess,

Pure belangstelling, wat heb jij voor therapieen gevolgd en heb jij nu medicatie?

Groeten Bert

----------


## Tess71

Hoi Bert,

Ik heb de volgende therapieën uitgeprobeerd: Nei therapie van Roy Martina (dit was voor mij te zweverig), Haptonoom, psychiater daar heb ik niet zo een goede ervaring mee. Acupunctuur is misschien een goede aanvulling als je beter in je vel zit. Psychotherapie jaren geleden, misschien was ik er op dat moment nog niet aan toe.

Ik ben pas overgestapt na 13 jaar Efexor te hebben geslikt zit ik nu aan de Citalopram.
En als ik erg angstig ben heb ik Bromazepam ( spierontspanner)

Hoe gaat het met de Hypnotherapie?

Groetjes,
Tess

----------


## romario

Hallo Tess

Ja, wat moet ik daarvan zeggen, willen ze op dit moment nog niet aan beginnen, omdat het veel in mij gaat losmaken en ik daar op dit moment niet vitaal, stabiel genoeg ben, misschien wel eerlijk, maar wel een teleurstelling, misschien wil ik wel te snel, maar te langzaam hoeft voor mij nu ook niet, tegenvaller dus.Geduld, maar dat wordt heel moeilijk


Groeten Bert

----------


## Tess71

Hoi bert,

Ik loop sinds november 2008 bij een manueel therapeut en ik kan je zeggen dat bij mijn toen alles los kwam.
Vandaar dat ik tot de conclusie was gekomen dat het zo niet verder kon gaan, de slechte periodes werden steeds langer.(de ellende die je door de jaren heen hebt opgebouwd in lichaam en geest moet er toch uit)

Kan mij heel goed voorstellen dat het een teleurstelling voor je is want juist nu heb je zo hard hulp nodig!
Ik moet ook wachten tot de medicatie zijn werk doet en ik weer gestabiliseerd ben, maar het is net of je in een zwart gat zit je hele leven ligt overhoop.
Ben nu in totaal 5 weken verder waarvan 4 weken aan de Citalopram en de eerste week moest ik van de Efexor XR 150 af.
Over een week of 6 weet ik de juiste dosering slik, en tot die tijd moet ik ook wachten!

Zie groepstherapie van het AMC ook niet zitten, vind het maar een klinische en onpersoonlijke bedoening!
Ga zodra ik weer een beetje stabiel ben toch maar weer naar een individuele gedragstherapeut!

Sterkte Bert en ja geduld is ook niet mijn sterkste kant en vooral niet als je last hebt van angst.

----------


## lombaert

Hoi Tess, Robert en anderen,

mijn ervaring is met CGT is positief maar volgde om andere redenen. En zoals is eerder gezegd ieder mens is verschillend en heeft andere dingen nodig.
Ik heb het gevolgd i.v.m. ME en dan ben je ook vaak behoorlijk depressief...
Het heeft mij geholpen om de klachten te hanteren..als je het wil volgen in de hoop van jouw angsten af te geraken dan moet ik je teleurstellen, dat zal niet gebeuren, je leert een manier van omgaan met en ja, daardoor zullen misschien de angsten verminderen. Wel raar dat je direct groeptherpie gaat volgen niet eerst individueel CGT krijgt, want dat zou ik wel doen. Ik slik ook Anafranil en seroquel. Al heb ik geen betaalde ban, het gaat redelijk goed met mij.

Sterkte bij de therapie!


Katrien




> Hallo allemaal,
> 
> Ik ben heel erg benieuwd of er mensen zijn die ervaring hebben met cognitieve gedragstherapie.
> Zelf begin ik in september met een groepstherapie, ik ga deze therapie volgen voor mijn angstklachten.
> 
> Zijn er mensen die zowel individuele of groepstherapie ervaringen hebben, ik hoor het graag van je
> 
> groetjes,
> Tess

----------


## Tess71

Hallo Katrien,

Mij is vertelt dat CGT juist heel goed werkt, juist voor mensen met angsten.
Ik ga het wel proberen maar dan wel bij een individuele therapeut.

Ik heb gelezen dat je ook fibromyalgie hebt, mijn moeder heeft dit ook al jaren net als cluster hoofdpijn.
Dit is i.d.d nog steeds het ondergeschoven kindje, maar je merkt toch wel dat het steeds meer erkent wordt als een ziekte!
wat ik vooral moeilijk vind is dat zij elke dag met pijn moet leven en ik zie door de jaren heen dat zij steeds minder kan!
Zij volgt nu al een jaar therapie bij het revalidatie centrum overtoom, de pijn gaat hierdoor niet weg maar zij leert er mee omgaan net als haar lichaam in betere conditie te krijgen.

Bedankt voor jou reactie!

Fijne dag,
Tess

----------


## smoothy

ik heb ook cognitieve gedragstherapie gehad 
dat was individueel maar het heeft niet geholpen jammer genoeg.
de bedoeling is dat je anders gaat denken 
dus je negatieve gedachten omzetten in positieve gedachten en dat is echt heel moeilijk.
het probleem bij mij is dat ik weet dat ik anders moet denken maar als denken en gevoel niet bij elkaar komen blijft het probleem .
en ik heb echt geprobeerd om het gevoel en gedachten samen te brengen maar er zit zo veel verschil in, het lukte gewoon niet.

----------


## Tess71

Beste Smooty,

Jammer dat de therapie voor jou niet goed heeft uitgepakt! maar bedankt dat je jou ervaring hier wil delen :Smile: 

ga je nog iets anders uitproberen?

groetjes,
Tess

----------


## smoothy

ik heb wel een aantal cursussen gedaan 
in de put en uit de put- nu ik- socio drama - muziek therapie.
maar het is gewoon heel moeilijk om uit deze gigantische dal te komen.
ik heb al tig hulp verleners versleten en nu heb ik eindelijk iemand waar ik me goed bij voel , vergoed de zorgverzekeraar het maar 6 tot 8 keer.
ik weet het nu niet meer elke keer als ik denk van misschien kom ik er toch nog uit val ik juist nog dieper.
ooit komt er een dag dat ik echt geen hoop meer heb en dan ????????

----------


## Tess71

Smooty dat is balen dat je maar 6/8 keer vergoed krijgt maar dat is nou eenmaal het maximale wat je vergoedt kan krijgen, je kan natuurlijk ook aan het einde van het jaar beginnen dan kan je het dubbelen aan behandelingen nemen omdat je in het nieuwe jaar weer vergoeding krijgt. En dat is dan misschien wel genoeg om niet nog dieper te zinken.
Hou de moed erin, en misschien kan je het een keer op deze manier doen het is tenslotte al eind september.

Groetjes,
Tess

----------


## smoothy

thanks maar ik denk niet dat het lukt :Mad:

----------


## Tess71

Geef de moed niet op Smoothy, sterkte!

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb CGT gevolgd ivm ME/CVS...wel wat van opgestoken,maar dat het me écht geholpen heeft; nee.
Ik denk dat zo'n therapie goed is voor mensen die nog niet lang klachten hebben...als je echter al 11 jaar rondloopt met CVS weet je het meeste wel al wat er je 'geleerd' wordt!

Sterkte iedereen!!
Xx Ag

----------


## suuuus

ja das goed van je!!ik ben ook in groepstherapie gegaan voor mn angst en paniek ,als het goed is krijg je ook huiswerk mee,(maar dat verschilt per therapie denk ik)ik ben er eindelijk voor mijn gevoel helemaal vanaf en ga vrijdag mooi met het vliegtuig naar new york!!hoop voor je dat het helpt liefs

----------


## mipje

Hoi Tess,

Hoe gaat het met je? Werken de medicijnen al een beetje? Ik heb 2 jaar cgt gehad. Is best lang. Ik vind dat het wel helpt maar je moet het toch echt zelf doen! Veel dingen weet je al wel maar soms kijk je er net even op een andere manier tegenaan. Ik gebruik zelf paroxetine en zonodig oxazepam. Over het algemeen kan ik er nu mee leven alleen helaas af en toe een flinke dip (vandaag behoorlijk angstig geweest) maar meestal is dat nu een paar dagen en dan kan ik de de draad weer oppakken en vroeger bleef ik er echt in hangen. En praten veel praten dat helpt echt!

Veel sterkte en liefs Mip

----------


## Tess71

Lieve Suuuus, heerlijk een keer een positief bericht over CGT. Ik weet wel dat het bij de een wel helpt en bij de ander niet! maar gelukkig bij jou wel!
Hopelijk helpt het mij ook, ik ga in ieder geval mijn uiterste best doen om de therapie een heel goed einde te geven :Smile: 

Hoi Mip,

Bedankt voor je reactie!

2 jaar is inderdaad lang, maar als je er baat bij hebt en het voelt goed, wat is tijd dan :Smile: 
Zelf zal ik ook doen wat nodig is om weer mijn leven op te pakken! Ik ben ook al een geruime tijd onderweg hoor, alleen sinds mijn medicijn switch is mijn angst echt heel erg geworden. Deze angst heb ik nog nooit gehad.
In het verleden meer last van paniekaanvallen gehad, maar de angst is echt verlammend en het blijft dan ook zo aanhouden met pieken en dalen en dat is heel erg vermoeiend!
Maar gelukkig gaat het alweer wat beter en begin ik donderdag met de CGT.

Fijne dag dames.

Liefs,
Tess

----------


## mipje

Hoi Tess,

Veel succes donderdag met de cgt! Je gaat je er vast beter van voelen! Op de meeste momenten zal je dan toch beter kunnen omgaan met je angst. Ik voel me nu nog erg onzeker omdat ik gister 3 paniekaanvallen heb gehad, maar 2 van de 3 waren in 5 min. zo goed als weg, dat is toch wel positief, waarschijnlijk toch te danken aan de therapie!

groetjes Mip

----------


## Tess71

Lieve dames,

Ik schrijf mijn ervaringen van de therapie onder het kopje ( wat te verwachten van Citalopram)

Beste Mip,

Goh wat naar 3 aanvallen maar ze waren gelukkig niet zo lang en dat scheelt enorm :Smile: 
De onzekerheid komt en gaat maar dat hoort bij het ziektebeeld. Totdat de aanvallen steeds minder worden en je steeds meer vertrouwen gaat krijgen in jezelf. En dat is uit eindelijk waar wij het allemaal voor doen :Smile: 

Fijn weekend Mip.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo allemaal,

Allereerst bedankt voor het delen van jullie ervaringen met CGT! 
Mijn broertje (ppdnos-er van 21 jaar) heeft gister een intake gesprek gehad over CGT. Dit gesprek is positief verlopen, want hij kan begin november beginnen met de daadwerkelijke groepstherapie. Hij moet dit van zijn psycholoog pa dpen om te leren omgaan met zijn angst/onzekerheid om dingen te vragen of te zeggen in (voornamelijk) groepen. Ik hoop dat het helpt en dat hij niet gelijk nog meer dicht klapt. Ik zal jullie wel op de hoogte houden van zijn reilen en zeilen, ik ben in elk geval benieuwd en hoop op het positieve!
Ik wens jullie allemaal veel sterkte, succes, moed en positiviteit!

Knuff

----------


## Agnes574

@ Luuss,

Ik hoop van harte dat je broertje er baat bij gaat hebben!!

Knuff Xx Ag

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,

Ja dat hoop ik ook, 2 nov is zijn eerste keer, als hij er iets over loslaat dan zal ik het wel delen met jullie  :Smile: 

Liefs Luuss

----------


## Tess71

Ik wil je broertje heel veel sterkte wensen, en ik ben heel erg benieuwd hoe hij dit gaat ervaren!

Ik hou je posts in de gaten Luuss.

Mip hoe gaat het met je?

Liefs,
Tess

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Tess, bedankt  :Smile:  Ik ben blij dat ik hier al wat dingen lees, zodat ik hem een beetje kan 'voorbereiden'  :Wink: 

@ Mipje, ja ik ben ook wel benieuwd hoe het nu met je gaat? 

Liefs Luuss

----------


## mipje

Hallo All,

Bedankt voor jullie interesse in mijn persoontje! Maar het gaat best goed met mij! Mijn dip heeft ongeveer een week geduurd, en dat is achteraf gezien best kort. Dat geeft weer moed om door te gaan toch! Hoe is het met jou Tess? Wil het een beetje lukken? En met jou broertje Luss?

Veel liefs Mip

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Mip,

Fijn dat het best goed met je gaat! Goed dat je je dipje zo snel te boven bent gekomen en dat geeft idd moed  :Smile:  Met mijn broertje is het wel goed, hij heeft volgende week zijn 1e CGT training en hoop dat dat goed zal gaan  :Smile:  Veel succes!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## Tess71

Beste Mip,

Heel fijn dat het goed met je gaat en een dipje van een week is vervelend maar te overzien. en idd dat geeft je weer moed en zelfvertrouwen en dat hebben we allemaal zo hard nodig :Smile: 

Het gaat op dit moment een beetje moeizaam, ben al bezig met CGT in groepsverband.
Op zich valt het groepsverband mij erg mee maar ik vind het wel heel erg vermoeiend!
Wij moeten een hoop oefeningen doen gericht op de ademhaling, door de oefeningen wordt de angst opgewekt en deze moet je dan lichamelijk zonder hulpmiddelen weer onder controle krijgen.
Het lichaam is in staat om de controle zelf weer terug te krijgen, bij de een duurt dit wat langer dan bij de ander.
Deze groep waar ik in zit is echt een werkgroep met veel oefeningen en na de oefening praten wij wat de oefening met je lichaam heeft gedaan en hoe jij je op dat moment voelt.
In de groep gaan de oefeningen bij mij redelijk goed, maar als ik het thuis moet doen dan verlam ik gewoon.
Ga het morgen als ik weer naar therapie ga even overleggen wat ik het beste kan doen!

Liefs,
Tess

----------


## Tess71

Hallo allemaal,

Ik heb geknipt en geplakt en mijn ervaringen met de CGT hier geplaatst, is ook duidelijker voor de mensen die geïnteresseerd zijn in dit onderwerp.
Ik begin bij het begin van mijn therapie maar ik ben inmiddels al 5 keer geweest.

De kop is eraf, de eerste keer therapie zit erop.
Ik heb altijd eerst even de tijd nodig om het zelf te verwerken en alles op een rijtje te zetten eer ik erover kan praten of schrijven. Vandaar dat ik donderdag niet meeteen heb geschreven hier.

Het is mij heel erg meegevallen alleen was ik een uur te vroeg, telefonisch had ik 9.30 doorgekregen maar het begon om 10.15( communicatie foutje van het AMC)
Dus je begrijpt dat ik daar een uur met klamme handjes heb gezeten, gelukkig had ik mijn afleiding mee genomen, mijn lieve mannetje volgende keer ga ik alleen.

De groep zou uit 9 mensen bestaan maar we waren met zijn 5jes, best relaxed zo een kleine groep. 1 dame had zware paniek in het begin van de sessie, zo zielig ze zat te huilen en heel erg te hyperventileren.
Het begon met een rondje voorstellen en iedereen kon vertellen wat zijn of haar klachten zijn. Dan hoor je weer heel herkenbare dingen, dat is op zich al fijn!
Bij de eerste oefening moesten we 2 minuten nee schudden met ons hoofd, je mocht gewoon je eigen tempo aanhouden eerst zittend op een stoel en daarna dezelfde oefening staand.
Zitten ging beter dan staand, toen had ik een paar keer dat ik mijn evenwicht even kwijt was.
Er werd ook gevraagd welke hulpmiddelen je toepast(preventief) voordat je een bepaalde situatie aangaat.
Bij mij is dat standaard een flesje water mee en mijn spierontspanners neem ik ook altijd mee als ik weg ga, soms neem ik een pil in voordat ik de deur uit ga.
Wat mijn opviel is dat de meeste hun telefoon bij de hand hadden, zodat als er wat gebeurt zij meteen kunnen bellen.
Al snel werd duidelijk dat dit tijdens de therapie niet mag, je mag nergens op terugvallen zelfs geen water drinken. Er wordt je geleerd dat als je een paniek/angstaanval krijgt dat er niets gebeurt als je geen hulpmiddelen voorhanden hebt. dat was wel even slikken hoor, ik heb snel last van een droge mond/keel.
Maar goed het is natuurlijk niet zonder reden.

We hebben huiswerk mee gekregen voor volgende week, en dat is de oefening die we daar hebben gedaan dagelijks thuis moeten doen.
Ook moeten we de bekende cirkel invullen, hoe de angst begint en eindigt en alles wat er tussen in gebeurt.( lichamelijke en geestelijke sensatie)

Wordt vervolgd.

Liefs,
Tess

----------


## Tess71

Hallo allemaal,

Ik hou het kort het is gisteren bij therapie een zware dag geweest.
We moesten overademen ( heel snel diep in en uit ademen) en dat 2 minuten lang.
Tijdens het ademen begon ik te hyperventileren en voordat ik er erg in had stroomde de tranen over mijn wangen. Goh wat was ik emotioneel ik wilde zo de deur uitlopen, maar heb het gelukkig niet gedaan. vervolgens moeten we dezelfde oefening staand doen maar dit lukte mij niet ik heb de oefening met veel pijn en moeite nog een keer zittend gedaan.

Deze oefening moeten we de hele week thuis doen, wat een hel!
Ik weet dat het goed is maar dames dit is echt niet leuk!

Wordt vervolgd!

Liefs,
Tess

----------


## Tess71

Hallo,

Gisteren voor het eerst de oefening gedaan, ik hikte er heel erg tegen aan maar ik weet dat ik het moet doen wil ik de controle weer terug krijgen.
Ik word licht in mijn hoofd, licht dizzy, droge mond en slap op mijn benen en natuurlijk hyperventileren en dat is juist de kunst om je ademhaling weer rustig te krijgen en niet in paniek te raken.
Gelukkig is dat niet gebeurt, vandaag heb ik de oefening ook staand gedaan en ook dat is goed gegaan.
Donderdag moeten we 90 seconden hard lopen op je plaats, dat zal mijn hartslag wel naar 200 brengen dat is nog intensiever dan overademen ook hier zie ik erg tegen op
Maar ook hier zal ik doorheen moeten, ik ben gelukkig dicht bij de eerste hulp hi hi 

Wordt vervolgd!

Liefs,
Tess

----------


## Tess71

Ben ik weer,


Gisteren weer naar therapie geweest en gelukkig ging het beter dan verleden week.
We moesten nu 90 seconden onze adem inhouden, maar je mocht gewoon tussendoor een hap lucht pakken. Voelde zo mijn hoofd opzwellen, maar het ging me redelijk goed af net als rennen op je plaats 90 seconden. Het overademen vind ik zelf de zwaarste oefening dus daar ga ik extra mee aan de slag.
Ook moeten we oefenen om door een rietje te ademen met je neus dicht geknepen, ben benieuwd hoe dat voelt wij konden het daar niet uitproberen ze hadden geen rietjes!

Was wel grappig we moesten een paar seconden aan een roze olifant denken hi hi en daarna mocht je er 2 minuten juist niet aan denken. Je begrijpt wel ik heb aan alles gedacht maar de olifant rende er steeds doorheen :Smile: 

Wordt vervolgd!

Liefs,
Tess

----------


## Tess71

morgen weer naar therapie, zal wel eerlijk zeggen dat ik mijn oefeningen de laatste 2 weken bijna niet heb gedaan.
Ik verlam gewoon helemaal, en doe de oefeningen daardoor niet.
Zal wel een reden voor zijn, misschien ben ik wel bang als ik deze weg volg en het gaat redelijk goed dat men teveel van mij gaat verwachtte en dat ik daar dan niet aan kan voldoen en dat ik voor mijn gevoel faal, En dat ik daarom nu vluchtgedrag vertoon Ben benieuwd wat de therapeuten hier van vinden.

----------


## Tess71

Goedemorgen 

Ik heb het de afgelopen week best wel moeilijk gehad!
Een hoop twijfels of de therapie wel zijn werk doet bij mij.
Moet eerlijk zeggen dat ik verleden week donderdag heel erg mijn twijfels had om naar therapie te gaan, uiteindelijk ben ik wel gegaan.
Ik heb daar ook kenbaar gemaakt dat ik heel erg twijfel en dat ik vind dat het heel erg op het fysiek is gericht en dat terwijl mijn emoties alle kanten op gaan, en ik het gevoel heb dat ik daar mijn ei niet mee kwijt kan.

Wij waren gelukkig met een heel klein groepje, 5 mensen waren absent dus waren wij met zijn 3tjes.
Moet heel eerlijk zeggen dat ik dat veel prettiger vind, er wordt dan individueel meer aandacht gegeven en je hoort toch ook hoe een ander het ervaart!
De therapeut vertelde mij dat de fysieke kant heel erg verbonden is met je emotionele kant, echt diep ging hij hier niet op in. terwijl ik moest huilen en zei dat ik niet wist of ik hier wel op mijn plek was antwoordde hij, ik denk het wel....
Met andere woorden ik ga morgen met frisse moed weer naar therapie.

Mocht iemand nog vragen hebben dan hoor ik het graag, ik probeer het zo uitgebreid mogelijk hier te schrijven.

Ik heb afgelopen donderdag 5 november weer therapie gehad deze ervaring schrijf ik een ander keer weer.
Ik ben al een paar dagen niet lekker en heb last van duizelingen dus mijn concentratie is niet zo goed.

Maar ik wilde toch even mijn ervaringen hier bij elkaar brengen, ik had deze namelijk geschreven onder het topic wat te verwachtte van Citalopram!

Groetjes,
Tess

----------


## mipje

hoi Tess,

Wat doe je het super zeg! Zwaar is dat he dat je juist je spanning op moet roepen. Hoop dat het verder redelijk goed met je gaat? 
Veel succes met je oefeningen!

liefs mip

----------


## Tess71

Bedankt voor je lieve berichtje Mip, en idd het is best zwaar maar ik ga door tot het eind van de therapie.
Ik moet nu nog 2 keer en dan volgt er een evaluatie over wat het vervolg plan gaat worden, ben benieuwd want voor mijn gevoel ben ik er nog niet.

Deze week heb ik geen therapie, maar verleden week wel, we waren met zijn 5jes.
Een paar mensen komen definitief niet meer terug!

Onze nieuwe oefening voor volgende week is je grootste angst onder ogen zien en uitvoeren.
Bij mij is dat lichamelijke inspanning, ik moet in een snel tempo naar het metrostation lopen en weer terug.
Ik zie hier heel erg tegen op, zeker omdat ik al maanden lichamelijke inspanningen vermijdt!
Maar goed ik ga de oefening wel uitvoeren en hopelijk kom ik hier goed doorheen.

Een ander in de groep is bang voor de lift, dus hij moet in zijn eentje de lift in naar de hoogste etage en weer terug naar beneden.

Weer een ander is bang voor de metro en tunnels, dus hij gaat met begeleiding de metro in.

Een dame in de groep is bang om alleen ergens koffie te drinken, omdat zij er niet tegen kan als mensen haar te lang aankijken, dan voelt zij zich uit haar zelf treden!

Dan hebben wij nog een dame en zij heeft al 13 maanden een pieptoon in haar oor die zo nu en dan als de spanning toe neemt steeds luider wordt.
Daarnaast heeft zij hoogtevrees en is bang voor open gewerkte trappen.
Zij mag dan onder begeleiding een open trap in het AMC gaan betreden.

Zo zie je ieder mens is anders, ik ben heel benieuwd hoe ieder dit gaat beleven!


Groetjes,
Tess

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Tess,

Super dat je ondanks de moeilijkheden toch blijft volhouden! 
Wel fijn dat je groepje niet zo groot is  :Smile: 
Heel veel succes met jou opdracht!
En ja iedereen heeft andere angsten... wel goed dat er begeleiding aanwezig kan zijn voor de anderen...

Liefs Luuss

----------


## Luuss0404

Mijn broertje volgt wat zijn psychologe CGT noemt... maar het ziet er anders uit dan bij jou Tess...maar misschien is dat wel een ander soort CGT...

Hij heeft een map meegekregen en elke week bespreken ze dan iets anders met andere oefeningen.
Vorige week les 1 was een voorstel ronde, hebben ze uitleg gekregen over de komende lessen (luisteren, een praatje maken, iets vragen, omgaan met complimenten, nee zeggen, iets bepraten, kritiek geven, reageren op kritiek, uiten van gevoelens) en had mijn broertje als huiswerk dat hij moest opschrijven welke 2 dingen hij veranderd wou zien aan het eind van de training. Ik weet alleen niet wat mijn broertje als antwoord heeft, aangezien hij het niet heeft opgeschreven en het niet wil zeggen...

Les 2 had hij gister, dat ging over luisteren. Ze kregen zinnen te horen en op een papier stonden 4 mogelijkheden van hoe het gesprokene bedoelt kon zijn en dan moesten ze omcirkelen hoe het op hun overkwam. Bij bespreking waren er toch verschillen. Daarna deden ze een rollenspel, waar mijn broertje erg moeite mee had, aangezien hij niet een gesprek kan beginnen en vaak niet weet hoe hij moet reageren. Zijn huiswerkopdracht is om naar een gesprek te luisteren en dan op te schrijven of en hoe hij zat/stond, of hij oogcontact maakt (dat vind hij ook heeeel moeilijk), op welke manier hij geluisterd heeft en of hij een passende vraag terug zei of dat hij zei wat hij ervan vond.

Hij laat vrij weinig los over datgene wat er besproken is... misschien komt dat nog wel en moet hij het eerst zelf een plaats geven...

----------


## Tess71

Hoi Luuss, het lijkt erop dat bij je broertje ook een hoop aandacht aan het geestelijke wordt gegeven.
Bij mijn training heeft de fysieke kant de overhand, wat ik jammer vind, wat dat hoort hand in hand te gaan. Maar wie weet na mijn evaluatie gesprek over 2 weken krijgt dat een vervolg.

Wat ik herkenbaar vind bij je broer is dat hij het eerst zelf moet verwerken en een plaatsje moeten geven, dat heb ik zelf ook, het is een hele hoop wat er in ons hoofdje gebeurt en binnen komt!
Wat ik lees is dit een goede therapie.........en wacht maar rustig af je broertje geeft vanzelf wel aan dat hij er over wilt praten. En dat is een goed teken als dat gebeurt :Smile: 

Veel liefs,
Tess

----------


## Agnes574

@ Luuss,

Ik herken veel in je verhaal over je broertje.
De eerste lessen CGT gingen bij mij ook hierover (kritiek kunnen plaatsen/hoe er op reageren, leren nee zeggen etc).
Ik hoop dat je broertje er baat bij gaat hebben,bij die CGT!

@ Tess,
Kaart zéker aan wat jij verwacht van die CGT, daar kunnen de 'lesgevers' enkel maar van leren! Na mijn CGT hebben we nog een evaluatieafspraak gehad,waar we allemaal ons zegje konden doen (die sessie duurde het langst van allemaal  :Big Grin: ).

Knuff Xx Ag

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Tess, ja volgens mij gaat het de rest van zijn training over het geestelijke, heb niet de indruk dat ze ademhalingsoefeningen of anti-stress oefeningen ofzo mee krijgen... denk ook dat het fysieke en geestelijke hand in hand zou moeten gaan. 
Mijn broertje is zowiezo een moeilijke prater, hij kan vaak niet de woorden vinden voor datgene wat hij wil zeggen, dus doet hij het maar niet... wat het vaak erg lastig maakt omdat ik dan zie dat hij ergens mee zit, maar het er niet uit kan komen... ik hoop in elk geval dat hij na deze training beter een gesprek kan beginnen en eerder zijn woorden kan vinden...
En idd als je je evaluatie hebt kun je het beste aankaarten wat jij vind, ookal is dat lastig...

@ Agnes, jij kreeg er ook nog andere oefeningen bij? Heeft CGT jou een beetje geholpen? Ik hoop echt dat mijn broertje er baat bij heeft. Een van zijn vriendjes heeft dezelfde training als die mijn broertje nu volgt al 3x gedaan en daar heeft het niks bij geholpen en die doet er ook lacherig over, wat weer niet bevorderlijk is voor mijn broertje. Die persoon is namelijk het soort alfa-mannetje in hun groepje en in mijn ogen een grote bully...

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb CGT gevolgd i.v.m CVS, dus ik denk dat er verschillende CGT's bestaan voor verschillende 'problemen'.
Mijn programma zag er als volgt uit;
-Voorstelronde met het bespreken van iedereen zijn 'voornaamste' klachten,
-Managementtraining van rust en activiteiten,
-Doelstellingen (zelf er één bedenken),
-Revalidatiedoelstellingen,
-Ontspanningsoefeningen (ademhaling en relaxatie),
-Observeren versus Interpreteren,
-Omgaan met gevoelens,
-Grenzen stellen,Leren 'neen' zeggen
-De fasen van een rouwproces,
-Omgaan met kritiek.

Ik zit echter al té lang met CVS,waardoor de CGT in mijn ogen een beetje 'herhaling' was van alles wat ik zelf al had ondervonden en een plaats had gegeven.
Enkel de 'time-management-training' vond ik wel nuttig ... maar me er aan kunnen houden is iets anders  :Wink: .

Mijn CVS-revalidatie programma bestond dus uit 'geestelijke' en 'lichamelijke' begeleiding:
Enerzijds de CGT en anderzijds hydrotherapie (oefeningen in warm water) en wat fysiotherapie om de conditie een beetje te verbeteren.

Het enige wat ik mis van dit alles is de 'hydro', daar voelde ik me écht goed bij!
Ik probeer dat (als de rug wat betert) zelf voor te zetten in een zwembad in de buurt  :Wink: .

Xx Knuff Ag

----------


## Agnes574

Gevonden op e-gezondheid.be;

"Cognitieve gedragstherapieën zijn een geheel van therapieën die tot doel hebben psychologische problemen op te lossen door in te werken op gedachten (het cognitieve aspect) en op gedragingen. 
De oorzaken van de malaise zijn in dit geval niet het belangrijkste. 
Het doel van de therapie is aan de patiënt te leren hoe hij moet veranderen zodat verbetering kan optreden in zijn probleem."

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Agnes,

Goed dat je even de 'definitie' hebt opgezocht  :Smile: 
Jou programma ziet er ook anders uit dan bij Tess en mijn broertje...
Bij die time-management-training leer je om zo goed mogelijk met je tijd en energie om te gaan???
En zwemmen is zowiezo een goede/gezonde beweging  :Wink:  Als je het samen met iemand doet is het ook nog eens gezellig... hoop dat je rug snel toelaat dat je even kan zwemmen en oefeningen kan doen  :Smile: 

Liefs Luuss

----------


## Agnes574

Time management training bestaat er idd uit om je energie zo goed en bewust mogelijk te verdelen over de dag.
In het kader van CVS is dat dan;
-één zware activiteit (stofzuigen, boodschappen, ed) op een dag en
-2 tot 3 lichtere activiteiten (stoffen, afwas, etc, etc) met rustpauzes ertussen.
Dit is maar een vb hé, bij anderen zit dat schema er weer helemaal anders uit!
Heeft te maken met de graad van CVS.

Xx Ag

----------


## Tess71

Goedmorgen dames,

Afgelopen donderdag moesten we onze opdracht buiten uitvoeren, bij mij was dat snelwandelen.
Ik ging samen met een jongen die bang is voor de metro en met een begeleider eerst gewoon wandelen naar de metro, ben toen voor het eerst in 20 jaar de metro ingegaan.
Na 2 haltes zijn de begeleider en ik uitgestapt omdat het die jongen zijn opdracht was, en hij dit alleen moest doen!
Op de terug weg ben ik gaan snelwandelen in een pittig tempo, bij aankomt in het AMC trilde ik van top tot teen en mijn ademhaling bonkte mijn lijf uit, daarnaast was ik ook erg misselijk en dizzy dat heeft de hele dag aangehouden!
Ik denk dat ik qua inspanning nog een lange weg heb te gaan, ik ben echt niets meer gewend.


Donderdag de laatste keer, eerst nog dezelfde oefening doen maar dan moet iedereen het helemaal alleen doen en daarna hebben we het evaluatie gesprek.
Ik ben heel erg benieuwd wat hier uitkomt!

Luuss hoe gaat het met je broertje?


Agnes jou programma ziet er goed uit, wat heb je van dit alles nou het meest geleerd/baadt bij?

Liefs,
Tess

----------


## kaatjekakel

Tess, hoe is het gegaan vandaag?

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes, volg je dat schema nog steeds? 

@ Tess,
Super dat je vorige week je opdracht gedaan hebt hoor! Ik kan me voorstellen dat je uitgeput was. Als de training voorbij is kan je je conditie/inspanning opbouwen door steeds een stukje meer te lopen of te zwemmen ofzo  :Wink:  
Hoe ging je laatste training?

Mijn broertje laat niet zoveel los, het huiswerk voor les 3 heeft hij niet gedaan, dat is hij domweg vergeten. 
In les 3 zelf hadden ze het over 'een praatje maken'. Hoe begin je een gesprek, waar kan het over gaan, wat is het nut van een praatje leren beginnen, wat is lastig bij een praatje maken, aandachtspunten hebben ze meegekregen. Ze hebben weer rollenspellen gedaan, maar mijn broertje voelt zich daar nog steeds niet gemakkelijk bij/over.
Zijn huiswerk voor les 4 was om een praatje te maken en daarover op te schrijven met wie het gesprek was, waar het over ging, hoe het begon, hoe de houding was van mijn broertje, wat was de openingsvraag en wat was het antwoord, wat vroeg/zei je daarop, lukte het om het gesprek verder te voeren, hoe eindigde het gesprek? Mijn broertje heeft hiervoor een gesprek gekozen dat hij op een verjaardag voerde met de neef van mijn achternicht, daar kan hij het wel goed mee vinden, dus dat gesprek en de uitwerking ervan waren goed  :Smile: 
Hij had afgelopen woensdag zijn 4e les "iets vragen". Hij kwam te laat omdat zijn ketting geknapt was en toen voelde hij zich niet op zijn gemak. Ze bespraken het nut van iets vragen, wat is soms lastig bij iets vragen?, ze bespraken hoe je dingen kunt vragen en hoe niet, ze kregen weer aandachtspunten mee en ze deden een rollenspel en oefenden met het stellen van vragen.
Mijn broertje werd gister gebeld door een mevrouw van de training die zelf afwezig was woensdag, normaal krijgen ze een papier mee met de bespreking voor de volgende les en het huiswerk, maar dat ontbrak dit keer. Mijn broertje leest dat normaal als hij thuiskomt zodat hij een idee heeft wat er hem te wachten staat, wat dus nu niet kan.
Het huiswerk voor zijn volgende les is iemand iets vragen en daarover op te schrijven met wie het gesprek was, wat er gevraagd was, of het een goed moment was om een vraag te stellen, hoe de houding was van mijn broertje, of hij de persoon aankeek, wat was de openingszin/vraag en wat was de reactie van de ander, wat vroeg/zei je daarop, hoe eindigde het gesprek? en hoe vond je zelf dat het gesprek ging?
Meer dan dit zegt hij er niet over....

De beste vriend van mijn broertje (ookwel 'mijn broertje'), mijn vader en ik vinden ook dat hij vooruit is gegaan sinds hij die training doet. Normaal vraagt mijn broertje niet zoveel en zegt hij weinig uit zichzelf, maar als hij nu iets vraagt/zegt dan lijkt hij er ook 'bij' te zijn, waar hij eerder nog 'afwezig' leek te zijn... En hij toont oprecht meer interesse.

----------


## Tess71

Hallo Dames,

De laatste keer therapie zit er op!

Ik ben al weken niet in mijn goede doen, sinds mijn blaasontsteking en kou loop ik te kwakkelen......en daardoor wordt ook mijn angst weer meer getriggerd en zo waggel ik weer in dat bekende cirkeltje :Frown: 

De dag van mijn laatste therapiesessie begon erg slecht, ik was super gestrest en emotioneel dat ik stond te kokhalzen!
Gelukkig kon ik mijzelf weer een beetje bij elkaar pakken want het was toch wel erg belangrijk voor mij om naar therapie te gaan!


De oefening van verleden week moest iedereen nu alleen uitvoeren, ik moest snelwandelen naar het metrostation en weer terug.
Helaas snelwandelen is het niet geworden ik was te beroerd.
Wel heb ik op een gewoon tempo gewandeld en 1 van de therapeute vroeg mij of zij met mij mee mocht wandelen, zij zag bij aankomst al dat het niet zo lekker met mij ging.

We zijn tijdens de wandeling wat dieper op mijn persoonlijke issues ingegaan, en ik moet zeggen dat ik dat wel heel erg prettig vond dat stukje therapie ontbrak in mijn ogen. dit heb ik dan ook aangegeven tijdens het gesprek wat wij op het einde met de groep hadden, hier werd ook door de therapeuten naar gevraagd, zij leren hier ook weer van.
Naar aanleiding van mijn opbouwende kritiek worden de regels ook aangescherpt wat betreft te laat komen en mobiele telefoons, heel fijn voor de volgende groep want het is toch wel heel storend als bepaalde mensen steeds te laat komen en dan vervolgens ook nog niet hun mobiel uitzetten.


Ook heb ik gezegd dat ik vind als er een buitenoefening gedaan word anderhalf uur te weinig is omdat je daarna ook nog moet evalueren, dit wordt dan ook met een half uur verlengd naar 2 uur.
De laatste sessie wordt ook uitgebreid naar 2 uur vooral omdat het de laatste keer is.

Ik heb ook aangegeven dat ze gedurende de hele therapie elke week met iemand uit de groep een persoonlijk gesprek zouden moeten hebben, om toch meer inzicht in iemands persoonlijke situatie te krijgen dat is vooral erg belangrijk mocht de therapie een vervolg krijgen.
Dit wordt ook uitgebreid naar 2 uur vooral omdat het de laatste keer is.

Ik ben deze therapie aangegaan om de kwaliteit van mijn leven te verbeteren en neem dit dan ook erg serieus, in tegenstelling tot sommige andere mensen en dat vind ik erg kwalijk.
Het is immers maar anderhalf uur in de week en dan moet je er wel alles uit kunnen halen.

Ik kan niet zeggen dat de therapie mijn leven heeft veranderd, wel kan ik wat nieuwe ervaringen toevoegen waar ik in bepaalde situaties weer wat aan kan hebben. bijvoorbeeld vluchtgedrag, als ik mij nu niet goed voel en ik ben ergens probeer ik de situatie de baas te worden, voor de therapie wilde ik meteen naar huis mijn veilige haven.

Over 3 weken wordt het vervolg van mijn therapie besproken, maar dat er een vervolg komt dat is zeker.
Ik heb nog een lange weg te gaan maar deze ga ik dan ook zeker volgen.

Alles wat ik wil is leven en niet overleven!

Wordt vervolgd.

Veel liefs,
Tess

----------


## Luuss0404

Lieve Tess,

Vervelend dat je zo rond kwakkelt  :Frown:  Neem je rust, hou je lekker warm en maak het gezellig met een leuke film/boek/muziek/sfeerlichtjes!

Super dat je ondanks dat je je zo min voelde toch naar je laatste therapie bent geweest!
Fijn dat één van je therapeuten mee is gegaan met je opdracht en dat je wat privé-tijd hebt gehad  :Smile:  Goed dat je hebt aangekaart wat jij ervan vond en wat er in jou ogen anders moet! 
Het is ook heel storend als iemand (in vergadering, bij therapie ed) zich niet zo inzet als een ander, steeds te laat komt en de telefoon niet uit heeft staan  :Frown:  En het lijkt me logisch en belangrijk als de therapeut(en) privé-tijd nemen met hun clienten, zodat ze hun clienten ook beter kunnen helpen. 

Jammer dat de therapie niet datgene heeft gedaan voor jou zoals je zou willen of zoals je had gehoopt, maar minder 'vluchtgedrag' vertonen en daar mee leren omgaan is ook al een goede stap in de richting hoor!

Ga je in de komende 3 week nog langs een therapeut/psycholoog en ga je nadenken wat je zelf als vervolgtherapie zou willen doen?

Laat je niet ontmoedigen, je komt met geduld en wat hulp op de plek waar jij kan leven en niet alleen maar meer hoeft te overleven!
Heel veel succes met beter/fitter worden, heel veel liefde, gezondheid en sterkte toegewenst! Nog een fijn weekend  :Smile: 

Liefs en een lieve knuffel Luuss

----------


## mipje

Tess je bent een topper!!
Ik ga morgen afscheid nemen van mijn psychologe, na 2,5 jaar.
Was mijn steuntje in mijn rug. Maarja op een gegeven moment ben je toch zoiets als uitgepraat.
Ben benieuwd wat jij nog ga doen. Oja nog een vraagje, heb jij ook moeite met fietsen? Omdat je ook moeite met inspanning hebt. Ik durf namelijk bijna niet te fietsen. 

succes verder,
liefs mip

----------


## kaatjekakel

Hoi Tess,

Je hebt goede feedback gegeven, ik denk dat het inderdaad wel goed is als iedereen wat persoonlijke aandacht krijgt. Je hebt allemaal je eigen inbreng natuurlijk. Heb je ook iets gehad aan je groepsgenoten? 

Dat is denk het voordeel van de benadering in de groep, je staat er niet alleen voor en vindt wellicht herkenning bij anderen. 

Ben benieuwd wat het vervolg zal zijn.

Groetjes,
Kakel

----------


## Tess71

@Luuss, Fijn dat het wat beter met je broertje gaat, en laat ik eerlijk zijn hij is nog wel erg jong.
Ik vind het al heel wat dat hij elke keer naar therapie gaat :Smile:  dus hij ziet de ernst er wel van in.
Maar het is een heel proces waar je door heen moet, en dat doe je niet even in een paar maanden dat heeft de tijd nodig!
En rollenspellen daar heb ik altijd een bloedhekel aan gehad en dat heb ik verder ook niet meer gedaan, het is niet te vergelijken met een echte situatie!
Wat dat betreft kunnen zij dat onderdeel beter vervangen door met de groep te oefenen in de praktijk :EEK!: 
Ik krijg op dit moment even geen therapie, vind ik ook niet erg hoor Luuss even pas op de plaats :Wink:  Ik krijg het nog druk genoeg, heb het idee dat het in januari weer verder gaat.
Eerst maar even gezellig de feestdagen......dat is al hectisch genoeg voor mij op dit moment!

@Mip, leuk weer wat van je te horen Mip, hoe was je laatste sessie met je therapeute?
De laatste stap voor jou, goed van je hoor dat je het na 2.5 jaar los laat, het is toch wel steeds je steuntje in de rug geweest!
Ik wens je het allerbeste, en laat nog eens wat van je horen hoe het met je gaat :Smile: 
Ik heb heel veel moeite met inspanningen, vooral de wat zwaardere dingen zoals, sporten, stofzuigen, dweilen, zware boodschappen tillen, rolstoel van mijn mams voort duwen, enz, enz
Op dit gebied heb ik nog een hoop werk te verrichten, hopelijk wordt dit ook een onderdeel van mijn vervolg therapie.

Heb jij een nare ervaring gehad met fietsen, dat je er daarom tegen op ziet of is het de inspanning in het algemeen.
Bij mij is het een paar maanden geleden begonnen toen ik thuis gesport had ( Zumba oefeningen op ritmische muziek ) toen ik klaar was kreeg ik hevige hartkloppingen en deze hielde erg lang aan, ik kon mijzelf niet rustig krijgen. Met als resultaat de volgende dag een ECG laten maken ( niets aan de hand) maar met als gevolg dat ik mij tot de dag van vandaag niet meer durf in te spannen :Frown: 

@Kakel, Herkenning van bepaalde dingen dat heb ik mee gekregen van mijn mede groepsgenoten.
verder niet zo heel veel, ieder zijn situatie is toch weer heel anders en niet iedereen is heel erg gemotiveerd!
En ik ben natuurlijk al heel wat jaartjes zoet met dit gebeuren, ik weet het allemaal wel, maar het toepassen op mijzelf vind ik erg lastig.
waar ik vooral bang voor was in de groep, dat ik mij een ander zijn leed heel erg ging aantrekken. Gelukkig is dit niet gebeurt en bleef ik dicht bij mijzelf, toch weer wat geleerd door de jaren heen :Big Grin: 

groetjes en een fijne dag dames,
Tess

----------


## Lara '52

HALLO Tess , nog alles van jou eens door gelezen, je verdient een boeketje ,  :Embarrassment:  je hebt echt je best gedaan en zo iets vraagt wel enorm veel van iemand , je hebt het wel fijn beschreven hoe je , je voelde en ervaarde in duidelijke taal een opsteker voor vele mensen . PROFICIAT !!!!! :Smile:  

Laat wel horen hoe het verder gaat (volgende therapie ) .....

In Belgie denk ik niet dat je zo intensief behandeld word of bestaat ,verschillende personen ken ik die, die zoiets ook gevolgd hebben en personen die niet mee werken of moedwillig zijn ,die laten ze vlug aan hun lot over ,want de therapeuten /dokters hun agenda staat volgeboekt en het moet vooruit gaan .

grtjs Celest  :Smile:

----------


## Tess71

Celest bedankt voor je lieve reactie en dat je de moeite hebt genomen om dit alles door te lezen :Smile:  doet mij goed.

Ik laat dan ook weten wat het vervolg van de therapie gaat worden en ook deze ervaring ga ik weer hier op het forum schrijven.

Liefs,
Tess

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Mipje, goed om te horen dat je je laatste gesprek hebt gehad  :Smile:  Hopelijk blijft het goed met je gaan  :Smile:  Vervelend dat je bijna niet durft te fietsen, nare ervaring mee gehad? 

@ Tess, Ja mijn broertje is inderdaad nog jong, hij maakt niet al zijn huiswerk voor de therapie, maar brengt hetgeen hij geleerd heeft wel in de praktijk en dat is in mijn ogen veel beter  :Wink: 
Ik kan me voorstellen dat je even rust wil en lekker wil genieten van 'vakantie' en de drukke feestdagen  :Smile:  Daarna kan je beginnen met weer iets nieuws  :Wink: 

@ Celest, het gaat in Nederland soms ook niet zo van een leien dakje hoor met therapie/hulp zoeken en krijgen... mijn broertje had bij Jeugdzorg een psychiater (ik was zijn 2 jaar jongere zus en meer dingen stonden in zijn rapport over mijn broertje die niet klopten), daarna heeft hij 2 jaar op een wachtlijst gestaan dachten wij, maar dat bleek niet zo, dus moest het hele proces overnieuw, en nu heeft hij gesprekken met een psychologe (leuke meid die wel goed luisterd), doet hij CGT en gaat hij sinds afgelopen week 3 dagen in de week naar het REA-college om daar getest te worden en dergelijke om te kijken wat voor school hij moet doen en hij staat nog op een wachtlijst voor CogMed (geheugentraining)... om op dit punt te komen hebben wij 3 jaar allemaal formulieren moeten invullen en allerlei informatie moeten geven...

----------


## Tess71

Luuss,

Wat het huiswerk van je broertje betreft, ik heb ook niet al het huiswerk gedaan.
Ik heb de dingen er tussen uit gepakt wat voor mijn goed voelde, en dat is het belangrijkste.
Elk mens is anders en ieder gaat er met zijn of haar manier mee om, en wat ik lees tussen de regels door is dat je broertje de dingen er tussen uit pikt wat voor hem belangrijk is en goed voelt.
En dat hij van die ervaring leert en dat maakt het verschil, en dat is uiteindelijk de verandering die hij doormaakt, en valt er weer een stukje van de puzzel op zijn plaats.
Tot dat de puzzel weer compleet is, en bij de een is dat bij 500 stukjes en bij de ander 5000.

Liefs,
Tess

----------


## Luuss0404

Tess,

Gelukkig is ieder mens anders  :Wink: 
Ik had gister een gesprek met mijn broertje, want hij had nu als huiswerk om 2 complimentjes op te schrijven die hij van zichzelf had gekregen, die hij van een ander had gekregen en die hij aan een ander had gegeven... in de praktijk heeft hij dat wel toegepast, maar hij vond het nutteloos om op te schrijven... kan ik me wel wat bij voorstellen.... zolang hij die dingen in praktijk brengt die voor hem belangrijk zijn die hij leert tijdens de therapie dan ben ik blij  :Big Grin: 

Liefs Luuss

----------


## Luuss0404

Mijn broertje heeft 10 CGT 'lessen' gehad en moet er nog 2 volgen en dan is het afgelopen. Hij geeft aan dat hij 'gevoelens uiten' het lastigste onderwerp vind, betreft zijn gevoelens woordelijk uiten is dat ook wel zo, maar ik zie wel aan zijn lichaamstaal hoe hij zich voelt. 
Al met al zien en ervaren wij dat hij sinds hij die training doet hij uit zichzelf meer; vraagt, verteld, belangstelling toont, luistert en 'er bij is' ipv 'afwezig' lijkt.

Tess, hoe gaat het nu met jou? Heb je nu nog het idee dat de CGT die jij hebt gehad iets veranderd heeft voor jou?

Liefs Luuss

----------


## Tess71

Hoi Luuss,

Het uiten van gevoelens is een van de lastigste dingen die er zijn, zeker als je last hebt van angst, paniek, depressie enz. enz.
Toch vind ik dat hij zoals ik het lees een hoop dingen heeft aangepakt, maar het belangrijkste is dat hij dat vast houd en er verder mee gaat.
Wat je heel vaak hoort en ik praat nu ook uit eigen ervaring, is dat je na de therapie denkt het gaat wel weer en vervolgens weer verder gaat met het dagelijkse leven zodat het je in de loop der jaren blijft achtervolgen als je het probleem niet bij de kern aanpakt.
Dat is mij dus na 15 jaar gebeurt, verschillende therapieën gehad door de jaren heen, en dan denken het gaat wel weer om vervolgens steeds weer de deksel op je neus te krijgen.
Het is mij dan wel steeds gelukt om weer overeind te krabbelen tot verleden jaar, ik kon dus niet meer en dat is het gevaar als je het niet goed aanpakt en de juiste begeleiding krijgt!

Wat zal ik zeggen over de CGT, wat mij opvalt is dat er verschillende manieren van CGT zijn, en dat je daar door ook veel verschillende reacties krijgt van mensen die deze therapie hebben gevolgd.
De ene persoon heeft er meer baadt bij dan de ander, maar ik denk wel dat je er altijd wat van kan leren, en de dingen er tussen uit filtert die bij jou van toepassing zijn.
Maar wat belangrijk is dat je er open voor moet staan, en zo nodig zeker een vervolg therapie gaat volgen.

Ik heb geleerd om mijn grenzen te verleggen, b.v. in een moeilijke situatie waar van ik normaal de makkelijkste weg zou kiezen door het te vermijden, nu de confrontatie aan te gaan.
En dat is voor mij heel erg belangrijk om niet nog verder weg te zakken.
Vermijdingsgedrag is een van de belangrijkste punten bij CGT.

Na de CGT ben ik begonnen met individuele therapie, dat was voor mij de volgende stap want ik wil het nu na 15 jaar een keer helemaal goed aanpakken zodat dit niet mijn leven blijft beheersen.
Het is behoorlijk zwaar want er wordt je echt een behoorlijke grote spiegel voor gehouden.
Maar het is heel hard nodig anders had ik niet op dit punt beland.
Op dit moment neig ik erg naar de depressieve kant wat het extra zwaar maakt om verder te gaan met de therapie.
Maar een ding weet ik wel als ik het niet doe wordt het steeds erger, dus zal ik hier doorheen moeten hoe moeilijk dat ook is.......en dat is het!

Ik wens je broertje heel veel sterkte, en ik hoop dat hij goed na denkt over zijn problemen en de gevolgen daar van, zodat hij dit goed aan kan pakken om vervolgens lekker zijn leven te kunnen leven!

Veel liefs,
Tess

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Tess,

Ja gevoelens uiten is ook moeilijk...
Ik hoop dat mijn broertje de dingen die hij nu heeft aangepakt zo blijft doen ook als de therapie is afgelopen. Hij staat nog op een lijst voor CogMed (geheugentraining), maar daar hebben we niks meer over gehoort, dus ik weet niet hoe dat verder zit, maar dat wil hij ook wel volgen en op school heeft hij een lijst moeten maken met kenmerken/eigenschappen/vaardigheden waarvan hij zelf vind dat hij die (verder) kan ontwikkelen, en aan de hand daarvan kijkt school welke begeleding hij nodig heeft en evt raden ze hem een bepaalde therapie aan. 

Het belangrijkste is altijd dat als je hulp en/of begeleiding krijgt je dat ook echt wil en er voor openstaat, want anders helpt het zowiezo niet. En idd er zijn veel verschillende CGT "programma's" en wat voor persoon a goed werkt hoeft dat bij persoon b niet te doen...

Als je al zolang bezig bent en verschillende therapieën hebt gevolgt kan ik me voorstellen dat je de hoop opgeeft om een therapie of iets anders te vinden wat echt goed werkt! De handvaten uit de andere therapieën kan je altijd toepassen voor zover je ze kan gebruiken, maar ik hoop voor je dat je met de individuele therapie de kern raakt en dat je de motivatie en moed hebt om door de moeilijke momenten heen te komen en dat dan datgene veranderd waardoor jij beter jou leven kan leven! Krijg je nu ook weer bepaalde opdrachten of oefeningen mee die je moet doen? 
Heel veel succes en sterkte (vooral bij de moeilijke momenten)!!

Liefs en een knuffel Luuss

----------


## Lara '52

@ Lieve Tess  :Smile:  

Héél véél sterkte en ik stuur je heel veel moed  :Embarrassment:  ik volg je wel hoor  :Smile:  ik ben ook wat minder actief ,daar het hier een drukte is met( carnaval )en de feestdagen , dat is hier ook de zoete inval zeg ik  :Smile:  grtjs CELEST  :Smile:  

@Lieve Luuss  :Smile:  


ik lees wel veel hoor en volg jullie wel , wens je het beste voor je broer en hopelijk maakt hij vorderingen op zo'n jonge leefttijd vind ik dat moedig dat hij dit doet , anders geraakt hij nog verder en dieper hé . 

GRTJS Celest  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Luuss0404

Bedankt lieve Celest  :Smile: 
Ja het is inderdaad moedig dat hij het doet en hij wil het ook doen, want hij wil niet steeds een opleiding beginnen zonder die te kunnen afmaken omdat hij niet de begeleiding krijgt en van zichzelf niet de eigenschappen heeft om het alleen te kunnen, en aangezien hij graag een opleiding wil gaan doen en 'erbij' wil horen heeft hij de motivatie om er wat aan te gaan doen  :Smile: 

Liefs Luuss

----------

